# Music Desired for Gaming Pitching Package



## Xioneer (Jun 28, 2008)

I am building a pitching package for a Fantasy/Racing/Strategy/Anthro gaming series I have been working on, (working titles)"Out Rigged" or "Djs". I intend for it to feature pieces from multiple music Genres and I wish to illustrate the full range and cohesive styles of the pieces I desire its soundtrack shall feature.

Seeking mostly 1-3 minute clips on a loop basis, single or few instruments per and building with new instruments every cycle for three-five cycles.

If you have abilities to compose the following styles of music - and provide sample clips for free or cheap on an entailment basis - and are at all interested in working on the soundtrack of a commercially intended gaming project, please drop a public comment here with any questions you may have.

Genres: New Age, Contemporary Classical, Metallica, Industrial, Latin/Salsa, Hip Hop, Rap, Rock&Roll, Jazz, Country&Western, perhaps others.


----------



## Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

Check out my Gallery, i write soundtrack pieces.

Heres a few cuts:


Mix of samples from my new album:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1322396/

Dr.Who theme:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1122470/

Back to the Future:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/631638/

Orchestral re-imaging of Soulja Boy's "Crank Dat":
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/863357/

Industrial Orchestral Rock/Electronica
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/765497/


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 28, 2008)

I like some of your pieces and l love others...

So what is the story? Just plugging or are you looking for something specific? Am I supposed to browse what you currently have or are you looking to do some custom pieces? You obviously can't do remixes for my purpose...


----------



## Tilt (Jun 28, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> I like some of your pieces and l love others...
> 
> So what is the story? Just plugging or are you looking for something specific? Am I supposed to browse what you currently have or are you looking to do some custom pieces? You obviously can't do remixes for my purpose...




I appreciate the compliments.

And I'm just showing some of what i am capable of. Obviously anything I would do would be written specifically for the game, not remixes or covers of other material. You would not believe the hoops I'm having to dive through to get the rights to make covers of material from the scorpions and queen to sell, ugh.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 29, 2008)

Tilt said:


> I appreciate the compliments.
> 
> And I'm just showing some of what i am capable of. Obviously anything I would do would be written specifically for the game, not remixes or covers of other material. You would not believe the hoops I'm having to dive through to get the rights to make covers of material from the scorpions and queen to sell, ugh.



I can give compliments freely because I like such a wide variety of things and can appreciate even the craft of things I don't really like. However, I am as inclined to first impressions and opinions as the next person and - seeing as I aspire to be an executive producer/director - I have a fitting tendancy to decide what I like and what I don't, almost right off, and to generally have in mind what I want from the start, even if getting into actual development of various materials changes things according to needs and evolving preferences.

As to hoops, I can imagine. The smell of money via licensing can be tantalizing. Can you explain to me what the difference between a remix and a "cover" is? I am not even totally clear what qualifies as a "remix", but I have an idea...

So what are you looking for from me? Money up front or just a spec. shot at breaking into something? I have no problem with conditional contracts if they will mean cheaper work up front and attract the more professionally-minded composers/musicians/singers. If you are currently available, I can send you a few samples of whistling, humming, rap variant sound mixes and you can try setting an instrument to one of them. If you are willing, give me time limits and let me know if I should attempt layering, just so you have more to go on, or to just leave single layers alone and let you worry about multiple instruments.

The Pitching Package consists of only character sketches as far as paid work goes, so I guess I can safely allot about $500 to the sample soundtrack materials, though I am looking to get what I can free or really cheap, of course. Not like the work doesn't belong to you anyway...I'm not going to ask any composers to produce materials they can't really get into, as the better ones are about passion and personal expression.

It will help me to know what Genre you are specifically looking to compose an original piece for. That way I might be able to finish up the lyrics for one of the soundtrack titles and you might try composing around a sung composition. The practice of composition, lyrics, singing always intrigued me and I have been looking to buck that system almost from the beginning. I guess I am different because I am a Fantasy writer and the lyrics are the first thing to come to me quite naturally, whereas a Lyricist is hired to put words to a finished composition and has that inspiration to work from. Though I believe Country&Western is traditionally the other way around, first the lyrics, then the composition in tandem with the voicings...


----------



## Tilt (Jun 30, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> I can give compliments freely because I like such a wide variety of things and can appreciate even the craft of things I don't really like. However, I am as inclined to first impressions and opinions as the next person and - seeing as I aspire to be an executive producer/director - I have a fitting tendancy to decide what I like and what I don't, almost right off, and to generally have in mind what I want from the start, even if getting into actual development of various materials changes things according to needs and evolving preferences.
> 
> As to hoops, I can imagine. The smell of money via licensing can be tantalizing. Can you explain to me what the difference between a remix and a "cover" is? I am not even totally clear what qualifies as a "remix", but I have an idea...
> 
> ...



Let me write something for you. Give me a character description for example,and ill write a theme around them.

PM me character details, desc, even a picture, and ill write something around that.

if you have an idea of what you want to hear, use this tool to make a version of it,http://www.jamstudio.com/Studio/index.htm, pm me the link to the result.

As for compensation, I take no money without contracts. Lets see if i can write what you want first, then we can talk about compensation.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 30, 2008)

Tilt said:


> Let me write something for you. Give me a character description for example,and ill write a theme around them.
> 
> PM me character details, desc, even a picture, and ill write something around that.
> 
> ...



A general character description/backstory is pretty easy and so I may go that route. However, I did commission a sketched spread of one character which will appear in the game in a supporting role and he would be as good a character for you to craft for as any. Would you really attempt - perhaps quite successfully - to convey moods and tones according to a character's stature and appearance? That idea facinates me, because I would only imagine such things as importance of role and good/bad sides as well as general personality would/could be conveyed in a character-themed piece.

Thanks for the link to Jamstudio! Neat online tool! Problem is, I would fall to composing for hours on end and never really settle on anything, because I am a perfectionist and I have a whole project in mind instead of just a few characters. I tend to work backwards anyway, composing a piece freestlye and then deciding which character it fits. Did one already, but I cringe at how rudimentary it is. Still, if you just want an idea of the tempo, instruments and a basic composition inspiration, I suppose I could talk my mind into letting a few pieces go to you via the Jamstudio. Another thing is, I can whistle and hum a heckoffa lot better than I can discover the Jamstudio chord matches and sequences for what I have in mind... I really know little about music and its composition...

And it is not a matter of what I want, really. I just need lots of pieces...I figure 400-600 minutes of material for the original game. If I don't like a piece composed specifically for a character, I simply consider the other characters and match it up elsewhere. I don't believe in "wasting" efforts. Of course, I suppose some composers would take issue with a piece they specifically crafted being put to some other than their originally intended use... I believe in maximum efficiancy, even if I don't always have a clear idea how to go about it.

After you respond to this post I'll consider what to send you...


----------



## Tilt (Jun 30, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> A general character description/backstory is pretty easy and so I may go that route. However, I did commission a sketched spread of one character which will appear in the game in a supporting role and he would be as good a character for you to craft for as any. Would you really attempt - perhaps quite successfully - to convey moods and tones according to a character's stature and appearance? That idea facinates me, because I would only imagine such things as importance of role and good/bad sides as well as general personality would/could be conveyed in a character-themed piece.
> 
> Thanks for the link to Jamstudio! Neat online tool! Problem is, I would fall to composing for hours on end and never really settle on anything, because I am a perfectionist and I have a whole project in mind instead of just a few characters. I tend to work backwards anyway, composing a piece freestlye and then deciding which character it fits. Did one already, but I cringe at how rudimentary it is. Still, if you just want an idea of the tempo, instruments and a basic composition inspiration, I suppose I could talk my mind into letting a few pieces go to you via the Jamstudio. Another thing is, I can whistle and hum a heckoffa lot better than I can discover the Jamstudio chord matches and sequences for what I have in mind... I really know little about music and its composition...
> 
> ...




I toyed with the idea of writing songs for peoples characters, as a commission type thing, but it fell through simply because I hated spending 2 days on a song and getting 30 bucks for my effort.

And jamstudio is fun for people, and i suggest it just as a quick tool to start with.

As for needing 400 to 600 minutes of music for a game..wow. What it sounds like is you need to contact more people who cover different genre's. I can compose a wide variety of music, but 10 hours of music is tough.

I know one other person who composes music for games, and last time we talked he told me the most he's ever put together was 150 minutes for a game.
Most themes loop at some point, with incidentals here and there.

main themes are intros, title screen music, menuing music, stage music, incident music, so on and so forth.

Maybe i could have better understanding of what you want if i could know what type of game this is.


----------



## Xioneer (Jun 30, 2008)

Tilt said:


> I toyed with the idea of writing songs for peoples characters, as a commission type thing, but it fell through simply because I hated spending 2 days on a song and getting 30 bucks for my effort.
> 
> And jamstudio is fun for people, and i suggest it just as a quick tool to start with.
> 
> ...



And the 2 days usually translated into how many hours work for pieces how long? I realize how ridiculously undervalue that price is; a semi-profesional/professional would have to be running on some serious passion to work at that price. Depending on the budget I can get, I am looking to contract for a total of $30-80k for the composing alone. I won't offer any less than $75 per 30-60sec. character theme, not including remix charges and work on alternate themes.

Jamstudio is pretty basic I imagine, but it seems to be fairly well designed for amatures like me and it can get a lot of conveying done. How does it feel for you?

I guess that IS a lot of minutes, but the soundtrack is one of my primary interests in the production, right up there with conceptual design and gameplay elements. I've estimated the needed scoring based on what firm game elements I have decided upon...it could end up being considerably more, depending on the sort of budget I am given to work with and the contracts I can cut with composers like yourself.

I am looking for a composer who specializes in each genre listed and willing to mess around in a few others. If I end up contracting 30 different composers I won't be surprised.

I am looking for some 30-240sec. loops, but mostly pieces which build at intervals and then quit. I don't think there will be much in the way of incidental music as you know it, though scenario pieces which pop up under various circumstances are definitely a serious consideration.

As with other games, there will be only the main intro piece scored to the introductory cinematography, whatever it may be. I can't see an escape from a title screen piece unless I choose to simply dispense with is so the intro piece is not detracted from. Even menuing might go without music, or pieces taken directly from or remixed from the actual gameplay pieces. The stage pieces would of course be for each track. The incidental music would probably be quite limited, but I would personally go out of me way to see where it might be fitted. So you are looking at a theme or two for each playable character - projected 48 count - each of the larger rider packs, each major locale, each track, each faction, each major alliance, each racing division; remixes and tempo shifts will be employed, but not unreasonably. That alone comes to at least 200 pieces from 30-240sec. each, some progressively building, some short-looping, some remixes and some amendments to prior loops.

I have edited the genre of this game into the Origin post above...

Here's an idea. Why don't you give me an idea what sort of character you would like to compose a piece for, and I will custom create one. I only have about 50% of the playable cast set anyway, so it won't be any problem.


----------



## Tilt (Jun 30, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> And the 2 days usually translated into how many hours work for pieces how long? I realize how ridiculously undervalue that price is; a semi-profesional/professional would have to be running on some serious passion to work at that price. Depending on the budget I can get, I am looking to contract for a total of $30-80k for the composing alone. I won't offer any less than $75 per 30-60sec. character theme, not including remix charges and work on alternate themes.
> 
> Jamstudio is pretty basic I imagine, but it seems to be fairly well designed for amatures like me and it can get a lot of conveying done. How does it feel for you?
> 
> ...




Give me 3 character types:
As in, Whats their stereotypical label in society? What is their personality? How do they intereact with others?

Those give me clues as to how a soundtrack for a character should sound.


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 2, 2008)

Tilt said:


> Give me 3 character types:
> As in, Whats their stereotypical label in society? What is their personality? How do they intereact with others?
> 
> Those give me clues as to how a soundtrack for a character should sound.



Celebrity; attention-getter, sexy, slightly unbalanced; condescending, easily insulted. 
Genius; withdrawn, proud, self-driven, nervous; respectful-but-forceful, impatient.
Ganger; violently disposed, unscrupulous, garish, "cool", lusty; trash-talker, no authority.

I'll add more to each if you might want...


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 8, 2008)

Heeeyyy.

I do orchestral, contemporary, electronic and your general guitar, bass, drums music - uhh, so basically anything (besides ethnic, but I'm working on it)

If you want to hear some samples just hit me up.


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 8, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> Heeeyyy.
> 
> I do orchestral, contemporary, electronic and your general guitar, bass, drums music - uhh, so basically anything (besides ethnic, but I'm working on it)
> 
> If you want to hear some samples just hit me up.



Gotta sow my wild oats or nothing will grow. *chucks you on the shoulder* Sample me what you've got!


----------



## Tilt (Jul 10, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> Celebrity; attention-getter, sexy, slightly unbalanced; condescending, easily insulted.
> Genius; withdrawn, proud, self-driven, nervous; respectful-but-forceful, impatient.
> Ganger; violently disposed, unscrupulous, garish, "cool", lusty; trash-talker, no authority.
> 
> I'll add more to each if you might want...



sounds cool..working on something for you.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a composer/music producer and would be interested in composing some music for your game.  I can compose in a number of styles from orchestral, new age, rock, classical, to electronic.

Here is a link to my online reel where you can hear examples of my work,
Click on the music link to see the complete list of music which is labeled by style/emotion.

www.wesleykrauss.com

Feel free to to contact me at wesleykrauss@gmail.com
or pm me,

-Wesley Krauss


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 12, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> Gotta sow my wild oats or nothing will grow. *chucks you on the shoulder* Sample me what you've got!


http://www.supload.com/music/Kalibration-Ltd-Blank-Slate-download-JSGZVVLMREJB.html
http://www.supload.com/listen?s=IQQDBM1L2RSO


and my project Kar of the Civil Murder:
http://www.reverbnation.com/karofthecivilmurder
all original songs composed by me

PM me for more, I guess, or if you want to request something composed. :3


----------



## Tilt (Jul 16, 2008)

First finished piece:

Celebrity; attention-getter, sexy, slightly unbalanced; condescending, easily insulted.
Piece title: Showtime
http://www.rustybloodproductions.com/Music/showtime.mp3


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 16, 2008)

Tilt said:


> First finished piece:
> 
> Celebrity; attention-getter, sexy, slightly unbalanced; condescending, easily insulted.
> Piece title: Showtime
> http://www.rustybloodproductions.com/Music/showtime.mp3



Want to credit anyone? I assumed you were going to compose original for me, but I suppose remixes are easier. I don't think they really qualify. I am looking for originals and THEN to have them remixed...

Am I mistaken? "Destruktor Tarantula"? ALMOST hilarious is that I saw my first episodes of the new Doctor Who series just two days ago... "Its Showtime" sounded familiar almost immediately.

I won't pretend I'm not a bit put off because I am a suspicious fool, but I am just a wee bit confused...


----------



## Tilt (Jul 17, 2008)

Xioneer said:


> Want to credit anyone? I assumed you were going to compose original for me, but I suppose remixes are easier. I don't think they really qualify. I am looking for originals and THEN to have them remixed...
> 
> Am I mistaken? "Destruktor Tarantula"? ALMOST hilarious is that I saw my first episodes of the new Doctor Who series just two days ago... "Its Showtime" sounded familiar almost immediately.
> 
> I won't pretend I'm not a bit put off because I am a suspicious fool, but I am just a wee bit confused...




Umm, this IS original.
Destruktor tarantula is the name of my on and off again group. 
http://www.myspace.com/destruktortarantula

I don't go by tilt as a real artist name, thanks.

While im glad this sounds like something you're heard before, its an original.


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 17, 2008)

Tilt said:


> Umm, this IS original.
> Destruktor tarantula is the name of my on and off again group.
> http://www.myspace.com/destruktortarantula
> 
> ...



I can honestly say I love the piece, but I am not certain I would settle on it for that type of character. I realize you are experienced and can hint at things with your music, but I prefer to be a little more obvious. Perhaps my problem is everything I hear I try to translate into some scene or sequence, and the sense of action and emotion I get from most of your pieces really doesn't seem to fit one of those character selection screen phases with the character under consideration standing there revolving.

You can certainly do highbeat and driving. You DID do that rearrangement of the Back to the Future theme. Can you please do one or two other lighter pieces for me? I know you can do busy and racing, but I would like to know for certain you can thin out everything and slow it down and have an equally desireable composition. I suppose such things are "boring" to you and I WILL probably end up hiring various composers for their strong points, but I like to know that they can manage some materials out of their interest/comfort zone.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 22, 2008)

l specialize in Hip Hop, more experimental electronic hip hop


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 23, 2008)

Baddwill said:


> l specialize in Hip Hop, more experimental electronic hip hop



Lyric soundtrack is shaping up to be 20+. There should be two or three Hip Hop/Raps in there, though I am not personally fond of either style. Some character themes will touch on Hip Hop, some tracks and probably some packs and alliances.

Do you have samples? If so please provide.

If not, please compose something or two from 30-45 sec. If they might serve, I'll try to give you a set of lyrics to compose for. If that flies well, you'll be in pretty solid.


----------



## Baddwill (Jul 25, 2008)

kalibration ltd said:


> http://www.supload.com/music/Kalibration-Ltd-Blank-Slate-download-JSGZVVLMREJB.html
> http://www.supload.com/listen?s=IQQDBM1L2RSO
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pretty good stuff!!, I can really sample some of those songs


----------

